# audiotube and exhaust



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

*audiotube and exhaust video*

hey guys/girls

check it out,let me know what ya think :rockn:

thanks
Chris
:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

tube sounds good :rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds good man!! Did you make it?


----------



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

MTImodquad said:


> Sounds good man!! Did you make it?


yep...took about 2 hours and 125 bucks


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool, good work man!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Rise Against!!!!!! WOOHOO


----------

